# Car Insurance/travel medical insurance



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

I know this has been covered before, (probably many times) but can someone recommend a good and reputable car insurance company to get auto insurance for Mexico? And while Im at it, I'd appreciate recommendations of good companies to get travel medical insurance.... Thankx in advance


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

I use Qualitas. They have offices in many parts of Mexico and seem to be reasonable.


----------

